# Party Boats



## KenT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys, this is probably not the best on a pier and surf board...but you're the only fishing board I found that I can ask questions about Georgia and South Carolina. (I tried to register with another board and it just didn't work...and I'm sick and tired of trying and trying!)

Anyways...I found a few party boats in the area of Savannah. I'd like to know whether you have went on them before, what you think of the boat, the captain and the crew, and the fishing you experienced. I hope you can help me make a decision as to which boat to choose. If you have been on a party boat that is not listed here but you would highly recommend it, do suggest. Please do not suggest private charter because I'm just traveling for the conference and I don't have a group to charter a boat.

I'm interested in fishing either a 4-6h reef trip for black seabass, or an 8h or more trip on the bank or reef for snappers, groupers and amberjacks.

Here what I've found so far:

Offshore Charters 8h Bottom Fishing Trip (Jekyll Island...1.5h from Savannah)

The Drifter 5h Bottom Fishing Trip (Hilton Head...45min from Savannah)

The Mayport Princess 9h Bottom Fishing Trip (Jacksonville...2.5h from Savannah)

Calabash Fishing Fleet 8h Bottom Fishing trip (Calabash...4.5h from Savannah)

I don't mind driving a bit for good fishing...but 4.5h is a bit too much especially when the boat leaves at 7am and I have to drive back to the hotel after a whole day of fishing. Jacksonville is quite doable though...but I would only go there if there are some good reviews from you guys.

As an aside, if you can suggest any other Georgia coastal fishing forums to me, that would be awesome!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## codycrowder (Jun 28, 2009)

well Captain Hook in Shelter Cove, HHI.. we did that the first year we came down.. 

not very good.. we've beencoming down for 7 years and the only thing I heard was from an unexperienced fisherman newbie who thought a 5 foot skate was a good catch.. id suggest, talkin to some locals and renting yourself a pontoon or a boat for cheap.. try palmetto bay marina.. they're really nice there and if ur good with words.. they may bring down the price. But do that, its WORTH the money instead of a party boat.. trust me.. never heard anything goodabout them


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

You don't have to go all the way to Calabash. Capt Dicks runs out of Murrells Inlet south of MB.

I've fished both Capt Dicks and Calabash /Hurricane Fleet. Hurricane Fleet got their last dollar from me ever a couple of years ago. Incompetent Captain and crew screwed us out of 3 1/2 hours fishing time by getting the anchor line fouled in the prop, snapping a prop shaft coupling. wouldn't even discuss a discount over lost time. oh, they somehow managed to lose my stringer of fish from the ice box that day too. WTH???


----------

